# cheap flats boat



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Towee, Gheenoe, Salt Marsh, Ankona should be in/near that price range almost brand new. Older Actioncraft or Mitzi if you want something bigger/faster.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know of any Ankona that will be near that price range new, and a very basic SM1444 should be in that price range new.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Add the Skimmer Skiff 14 to the list.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I don't know of any Ankona that will be near that price range new, and a very basic SM1444 should be in that price range new.


Ankona won't be new, but can be found 2 years old and ready to go with nothing. 

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2014-ankona-boats-shadowcast-103048086


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ryan Anderson said:


> So I know I've already posted a thread about this, but I decided to post another since I haven't posted on that one in about 2 to 4 months. I really want a flats boat that doesn't break the bank. I don't really care about the brand, but just want a nice looking flats boat that can handle a little chop and isn't over 8 to 10k. Budget's tight, I know, but it would be best if I went even lower though, but open to anything. Thanks in advance.


Check on the mbgforum - they often have listed 16' Hewes redfishers/bonefishers that are around $10k (used of course). It isn't a micro, but a very capable boat... you may have to drive to examine/purchase, but may be worth it...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

This is an 18' redfisher (looks like a mid-1990s hull) listed for $12,500 with a 4 stroke F115 - https://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/6134397925.html










(Not mine)


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

thanks guys. will definitely check out some of these boats/sites. the 18 redfisher would be cool, but I don'y have 12,500. But thanks anyway.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2003-key-west-1720-cc-103056852

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2005-palm-beach-175-103046280

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1991-key-west-1700-cc-sportsman-102997265


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The 17 Mitzi listed in the for sale forum here. 10k. Unless there is something wrong with it, that's a good deal.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

You should be able to find a slightly older Key West 1520 for around 5k. Fantastic boats -- I've caught many, many fish from one. Love the side console layout too.

Here's my buddy's eating up some slop on the way back from a near-shore reef in the Keys:

http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/16544780_1357405444315655_6041420381464559616_n.mp4


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree on the Key West 1520. A buddy of mine owned a Scout in that size range (16?) and he still raves about its versatility.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

A 17T would fill the bill on most counts, but if there's any chop at all you'll curse your mother for giving birth to you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Key West suggestion is a good one. Buddy had a 1720 and while not a micro it was versatile and rugged. Caught a lot of fish in that boat. Keep an eye out for older Mako or Aqua Sport 17s as well. I owned a 17 AS and removed the bow rail, added pop-up cleats and a poling platform and fished all the same areas I do now. Just can't get in as early on the low tides or stick around long once it starts falling. Recommend checking them over thoroughly before buying, including the transom and engine.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I owned a 1994 Key West 15' CC w/ a 70 Evinrude for 8 years and really enjoyed it. They newer layouts are so much better though. I currently own a 2001 Scout 145 Sportfish with a 40 Yamaha and it rides 100x better than the Key West did in chop and can go much shallower. Way drier boat than my Key West.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a Cobia 174. Same boat as the Key West 1720. And I agree. Greet little boat.
The little Cobia/Key West 15 or Hobie Sunskiffs might be a great option. They can be had for about half your budget. 

Then there is always the Gheenoe or clones option. I bought a 2008 Spider Peenoe Classic 16 with a Nissan 25 4 stroke the other day for $2600. I wouldn't sell it for $10K.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I was talking to someone at the ramp that just purchased his 18' action craft for only $7000 and it was turn key water ready. That's one hell of a boat for 7k and it still looked nice.


----------

